# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  راديو mbc / Fm

## الوسادة

استمع الآن الى راديو ام بي سي فم 

http://www.mbcfm.fm/player.asp
 :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:  :KittyDance: 


مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هاد منافس لـ راديو الحصن افم  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## mysouly

its very very nice

----------

